# Ho conosciuto vs Mi sono conosciuto con



## passola92

Ciao ragazzi
volevo sapere se la seconda frase è corretta

Ho conosciuto Laura nel 98
Mi sono conosciuto con Laura nel 98

Grazie


----------



## bearded

Ciao
Secondo me la seconda frase, oltreché poco elegante, non è corretta (conoscersi, ''fare reciproca conoscenza'' secondo la definizione del WRD, andrebbe costruito così:  ''io e Laura ci siamo conosciuti nel 98''). Questa frase mi sembra modellata su espressioni del tipo ''mi sono lasciato con..., mi sono incontrato con....'', però col verbo 'conoscersi' a mio parere non è buon Italiano.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

passola92 said:


> Mi sono conosciuto con Laura nel 98


Non ho mai sentito nessun italiano dire una cosa del genere. Mi sembrerebbe una cosa da stranieri che traducono letteralmente dalla loro lingua.


----------



## dragonseven

passola92 said:


> Mi sono conosciuto con Laura nel 98


La frase è corretta, però detta così sembra affermare che Laura nel '98 ti abbia aiutato a conoscere te stesso.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> La frase è corretta, però detta così sembra affermare che Laura nel '98 ti abbia aiutato a conoscere te stesso.


Secondo me, è proprio a causa di questo possibile equivoco che la frase non è corretta.


----------



## dragonseven

Corretta grammaticalmente, non per esprimere il senso della prima frase in OP.


----------



## Passante

Il riflessivo di conoscere con il complemento di compagnia (sempre che lo sia)? mumble mumble... lo vedo veramente azzardato....

direi : Mi sono incontrato con Laura ...oppure direi: Mi sono (ri)conosciuto colpevole, ma 'con Laura' potrebbe intendere mi sono immedesimato in Laura...
Io userei comunque il transitivo con l'ausiliario avere condividendo bearded man e l'ambiguità di dragon,  ovviamente il tutto a titolo puramente personale.


----------



## Me_MySelf_I

Considera le frasi:

_Ho incontrato Laura ieri_
_Mi sono incontrato con Laura ieri_
Non credo si possa dire che una delle due non sia corretta e di uso comune. Quello che cambia è l'uso dell'ausiliare: l'ausiliare _essere_, nella seconda, si dovrebbe giustificare per la presenza della particella pronominale _MI_, che trasforma il verbo _incontrare_ (con funzione _transitiva_) nella forma _riflessiva_, il che comporta *sempre* l'uso dell'ausiliare _essere_.

Riferimenti:

I verbi riflessivi
http://www.latecadidattica.it/uda5/forma_attiva_passiva_riflessiva.pdf


----------



## quasi.stellar

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non ho mai sentito nessun italiano dire una cosa del genere. Mi sembrerebbe una cosa da stranieri che traducono letteralmente dalla loro lingua.


A me sembra piuttosto un modo di dire da bambini, errori tipici di chi non ha ancora imparato bene la lingua ... come nel titolo di un famoso libro (fatto appunto di temi scolastici) "Io speriamo che me la cavo".
Oppure regionale e periferico (scusa Me_Myself ma hai torto)


Posso però immaginare un uso possibile del riflessivo in casi particolari:
_1. Ho incontrato il nemico in campo aperto
2. Mi sono incontrato col nemico, in gran segreto, per concordare la resa._
In altre parole mi pare che la forma riflessiva implichi una sorta di segretezza, di intimo e personale accordo per assumere ad esempio decisioni non pubbliche.
_Mi sono incontrato di nascosto con la Rosina_ (ecco l'accezione sentimentale e/o regionale) _perché i genitori sono contrari al nostro fidanzamento._
Non sono però sicurissima di questa interpretazione che è più sentimentale che linguistica ...


----------



## Me_MySelf_I

quasi.stellar said:


> A me sembra piuttosto un modo di dire da bambini, errori tipici di chi non ha ancora imparato bene la lingua ... come nel titolo di un famoso libro (fatto appunto di temi scolastici) "Io speriamo che me la cavo".
> Oppure regionale e periferico (scusa Me_Myself ma hai torto)
> 
> 
> Posso però immaginare un uso possibile del riflessivo in casi particolari:
> _1. Ho incontrato il nemico in campo aperto
> 2. Mi sono incontrato col nemico, in gran segreto, per concordare la resa._
> In altre parole mi pare che la forma riflessiva implichi una sorta di segretezza, di intimo e personale accordo per assumere ad esempio decisioni non pubbliche.
> _Mi sono incontrato di nascosto con la Rosina_ (ecco l'accezione sentimentale e/o regionale) _perché i genitori sono contrari al nostro fidanzamento._
> Non sono però sicurissima di questa interpretazione che è più sentimentale che linguistica ...



Ciao @quasi.stellar, torto o ragione, credo che a questo punto sia soggettivo ... Io ho portato dei riferimenti sulla base dei quali sostengo quello che ho scritto, giustificando un'espressione (quella cui ho fatto riferimento io, e che mi sembra tu abbia confermato nel suo uso) che mi sembra corretta. Peace & Love  Buona domenica


----------



## Necsus

Me_MySelf_I said:


> Considera le frasi:
> 
> _Ho incontrato Laura ieri_
> _Mi sono incontrato con Laura ieri _


Non è del verbo _conoscersi_ che si dibatteva?


----------



## quasi.stellar

Si Necsus hai ragione 
Colpa mia che ho fuorviato, tentando di salvare il doppio uso.
Ma anche per me per il verbo "conoscersi/conoscere" la seconda ipotesi è sbagliata, come avevo detto nella prima parte del mio post


----------



## Necsus




----------



## gecosulmuro

A occhio, direi che la prima forma è più adatta alla lingua scritta, la seconda a quella parlata in un contesto informale.


----------



## ludovika

''Mi sono incontrato con ...'' è dialettale, usato moltissimo al Sud, così tanto da far pensare alla gente che sia questa la forma corretta.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Come avevamo detto: la domanda riguarda non il verbo "incontrare" ma il verbo "conoscere/conoscersi".
Nego che sia una forma dialettale (da quale dialetto?).
È una cosa che nel parlato frettoloso e informale si dice anche al nord.

Direi piuttosto che dato che "verba volant, scripta manent", è una forma che nello scritto va evitata assolutamente, mentre in un parlato veloce può scappare ma fra un secondo ce lo saremo dimenticati 


Diciamo che secondo me è una sorta di alterazione, che inizia da una frase corretta tipo:
_Io e la Rosina ci siamo conosciuti un mese fa ----> ci siamo conosciuti, io e la Rosina, un mese fa -----> mi sono conosciuto_ (e qui sì si scivola in una qualche forma regionale) _con la Rosina_. Con una alterazione del verbo (qui pro quo), confuso in questo caso con "incontrato".
L'anacoluto, come spesso gli anacoluti, serve a raccordare un verbo riflessivo (che non dovrebbe esserlo) con un complemento oggetto che per esigenze di far stare in piedi una frase diventa complemento di termine.


----------



## bearded

Quasi stellar #16 
Unica obiezione: nella frase errata ''mi sono conosciuto con la Rosina'', la parte ''con la Rosina'' secondo me non è complemento di termine (pensa a quanto è diverso da ''io do il pane _alla _Rosina''). Forse è complemento di compagnia...? Ma in fondo è inutile fare supposizioni su una frase sbagliata: sbagliata anche per via dell'articolo - molto settentrionale - davanti al nome proprio..


----------



## Nino83

Il fatto è che alcuni verbi riflessivi reciproci permettono entrambe le costruzioni: _incontrarsi > incontrarsi con qualcuno, vedersi > vedersi con qualcuno_, quindi, probabilmente qualcuno potrebbe estendere questa costruzione al verbo _conoscersi_.


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> qualcuno potrebbe estendere questa costruzione al verbo _conoscersi_


Certo, ma, se non vado errato, questa ''estensione'' finora non è ammessa nella lingua standard. E poi, se esiste la comoda e corretta costruzione ''io e te ci siamo conosciuti'', perché complicarsi la vita dicendo ''io mi sono conosciuto con te'' (frase che, sinceramente, fa rabbrividire)?


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> questa ''estensione'' finora non è ammessa nella lingua standard


Sono d'accordo e non l'ho mai sentita da queste parti.


----------



## quasi.stellar

bearded man said:


> Quasi stellar #16
> Unica obiezione: nella frase errata ''mi sono conosciuto con la Rosina'', la parte ''con la Rosina'' secondo me non è complemento di termine (pensa a quanto è diverso da ''io do il pane _alla _Rosina''). Forse è complemento di compagnia...? Ma in fondo è inutile fare supposizioni su una frase sbagliata: sbagliata anche per via dell'articolo - molto settentrionale - davanti al nome proprio..


Hai ragione, però mi pare che il complemento, in tutta una frase sgrammaticata, sia anche esso ambiguo.
Ambiguo, quindi discutibile. E "la Rosina" nel contesto invece ci sta, perché la frase è la versione settentrionale, quindi con l'articolo.

Sono d'accordo anch'io che non c'è estensione, magari una contaminazione fra regioni, che è invece possibile. Per sostenere questo però dovremmo sapere da che regione è partita, cosa alquanto difficile.

PS Scusa il piccolo appunto, la comoda e corretta costruzione non è "io e te" ma "tu ed io" ci siamo conosciuti. Dal che si vede che come da questa, che è una forma sgrammaticata, possa nascere un modo di uso scorretto ma invalso.


Grrrr.... scusate ma la combinazione gatto+caffè+tastiera è pessima, scusate


----------



## bearded

quasi.stellar said:


> a cda e crretta cstrzine nn e "i e te ci sia cnsciti" a "t- ed i0 ci sia cnsciti"


Penso che tu abbia voluto scrivere che ''tu ed io ci siamo conosciuti'' sia la corretta costruzione.
Teoricamente hai ragione: tu ed io (entrambi soggetti) sono pronomi al nominativo, mentre in ''io e te'' il pronome ''te'' è all'accusativo.  Però, siccome ''io e tu'' suona sbagliato, come debbo fare se - in quanto egoista - io voglio cominciare con me stesso? Mi pare che ''io e te'' sia l'espressione che si è affermata e consolidata anche per il nominativo di entrambi.
Chi ci va? Ci andiamo io e te.
Sono obbligato a dire ''tu ed io'', visto che ''ci andiamo io e tu'' non è italiano?
((se non sei convinta, perché non apri un nuovo thread?))

EDIT: l'ho scritto prima di vedere la tua modifica.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Scusa per il pasticcio che è uscito dalla combinazione gatto+caffè+tastiera (che poveretta ha di colpo esalato l'ultimo respiro) come avevo detto sopra (correggendo).
Non apro un altro thread che sicuramente c'è già, e agli effetti di questo topic la mia notazione era del tutto irrilevante.
Perciò scusa


----------



## bearded

Non c'è niente di cui ti debba scusare.


----------



## Me_MySelf_I

Il verbo “_conoscere_” può avere la _forma riflessiva_ “_conoscersi_”, ma solo col significato di “_avere coscienza del proprio carattere_”. Per esempio:

_mi conosco e so che reagirei male_
Oppure può avere la _forma riflessiva reciproca_, cioè l’azione è esercitata in modo scambievole tra due o più persone, per cui la frase:

_ho conosciuto Laura nel ’98_
è corretta, ma la seconda frase, come tale, non risulta esserlo; se si vuole usare la _forma riflessiva reciproca_, è necessario dire:

_io e Laura ci siamo conosciuti nel ’98_


----------

